# MESSENGER BAG



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a nice, soft messenger bag that will hold Kindle and allow for smaller items as well, perhaps magazine, journal (Oberon  ) and minor incidentals such as cell phone, wallet etc?

Many thanks!
Juanita


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I found this one at Macy's and got it on sale, it was around 50 bucks and I got it for about 19 and some change.. I realize you may not have that particular one but they are all over the place.. try the handbag dept (Dog not included, he is just a camera hog).

This is for a K2 but a K1 fits as well


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

LL Bean has some cute messenger bags, & Vera Bradley has some if you like her stuff.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I second LL Bean


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

same here with LL bean, I know some people love the Vera Bradley but to me as  pretty as they are they always remind me of diaper bags...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom Bihn make very sturdy, simple messenger bags.... Here's a few:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

LL Bean has something they call the wave messenger bag that comes in two sizes and a choice of colors.  I've been thinking about buying one myself, not particularly for kindle, but as an all-purpose bag.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> LL Bean has something they call the wave messenger bag that comes in two sizes and a choice of colors. I've been thinking about buying one myself, not particularly for kindle, but as an all-purpose bag.


Is this the one you are referring to?:
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?categoryId=42137&storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&parentCategory=504159&feat=504159-tn&cat4=504158


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I found this one at Macy's and got it on sale, it was around 50 bucks and I got it for about 19 and some change.. I realize you may not have that particular one but they are all over the place.. try the handbag dept (Dog not included, he is just a camera hog).
> This is for a K2 but a K1 fits as well


If you don't mind me asking, what is the brand name of this bag? It looks perfect for travel!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I love this bag.. the color is a pearlized off whitish it cleans up easily and travels well. The brand is Gianibernini. I believe that is one of the Macy's labels.

Here is a link

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=292297&CategoryID=27730

As I said it retails for about 50 but with the sale and a discount I got it for 19, the color I have I dont see on the site which is probably why it was on sale. But It it is a great back, I may order another color it has alot of room without the bulk. Kindle or not.

Also this link shows better interior shots and the leather is super soft and it does fit the K2 with any cover including oberon.. Also there is a roomy zipper section on back of it


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Is this the one you are referring to?:
> http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?categoryId=42137&storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&parentCategory=504159&feat=504159-tn&cat4=504158


I think so, but I was looking at the non-custom messenger bag that come in two sizes and are priced at about $40 and $50. The custom bag costs more. I'm having trouble with that page on the custom bag. It keeps saying "loading, please wait." This is the page I was looking at:

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=1&langId=-1&catalogId=1&categoryId=62858&parentCategory=504479&cat4=504478&productId=940241&display_id=57268&feat=sr&catalog_id=TA&from=SR&rtnComp=&attrValue_1=Stem%20Green

Marti


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I love this bag.. the color is a pearlized off whitish it cleans up easily and travels well. The brand is Gianibernini. I believe that is one of the Macy's labels.
> Here is a link
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=292297&CategoryID=27730
> As I said it retails for about 50 but with the sale and a discount I got it for 19, the color I have I dont see on the site which is probably why it was on sale. But It it is a great back, I may order another color it has alot of room without the bulk. Kindle or not.
> Also this link shows better interior shots and the leather is super soft and it does fit the K2 with any cover including oberon.. Also there is a roomy zipper section on back of it


Cool - thanks!! When I plugged the name into Google I found that the same bag is sold through Amazon, too. And when I viewed that page (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0016VM6AO/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=304485901&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000N9CJC0&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0Z1B8RHRJ74A07HBFBW the page also showed lots of other similar bags in the "Customers Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed" section.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I think so, but I was looking at the non-custom messenger bag that come in two sizes and are priced at about $40 and $50. The custom bag costs more. I'm having trouble with that page on the custom bag. It keeps saying "loading, please wait." This is the page I was looking at:
> http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=1&langId=-1&catalogId=1&categoryId=62858&parentCategory=504479&cat4=504478&productId=940241&display_id=57268&feat=sr&catalog_id=TA&from=SR&rtnComp=&attrValue_1=Stem%20Green
> Marti


Interesting, the non-custom bag comes in the same color as the "custom" one I was thinking of doing...but for almost half the price! Cheers!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I like that amazon link as well.. its a great bag.. 

I am having an issue with the Macy's link.. I emailed them to let them know..


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I LOVE that custom LLbean bag! That is so cute and I love how you can custom make it anyway you want.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I LOVE that custom LLbean bag! That is so cute and I love how you can custom make it anyway you want.


Check out the non-custom ones too as I found the way I thought of customizing it was already a style they made...might save some money.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

LL Bean custom wave messenger:  the only custom thing about it is that you can decide the colors on each of the three waves on the flap.  For this it's an extra $20.  Be sure to look up the non-custom ones.  You may have to write wave messenger in the search box on LL Bean's website.  There is one page with the solid color options and another with prints that are not in waves.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ahhh I see what you mean. Basically my "custom" bag has already been made into one of the regulars I just thought I was customizing mine.   Thanks for the tip, I would have fell for the custom thing.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> ahhh I see what you mean. Basically my "custom" bag has already been made into one of the regulars I just thought I was customizing mine.  Thanks for the tip, I would have fell for the custom thing.


I wonder how many will be paying for a custom bag that they already have made up. Knowing LL Bean though, they're not usually into scamming anyone.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Even though it's not a scam, and I know the company is not scamming. I still am glad I didn't go for the custom route because It is identical. If not for this board I would have.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not a scam, but the custom bag option allows you to choose which colors you want on each panel.  It could be that you choose something that they have made in the lower-price bag.  I think the custom bags are made to order; hence the higher price.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

We all agree it's not a scam - just a coincidence that I wasn't as original as I thought.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Too bad LL Bean doesn't make the small messengers anymore. I have a few of them and my K1 just fits in it plus I like the phone pocket better on the small. Although it probably doesn't matter since I'm using my Borsa Bella now anyway.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Juanita, I've had a Timbuk2 Classic Messenger bag for several months and it's perfect for me - durable, light, organized well. I have the extra-small size and it fits my Kindle and more. Here's a link to their Messenger bag area:
http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/messenger/

You can also customize your bag. Also check on Amazon for better prices (although mine was discounted to around $25 when I purchased it from the Timbuk2 website).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was at Target this morning, not looking for a bag, when I happened to be taking a shortcut through the men's department.  I found a Swiss Gear Field Pack messenger style bag on sale for $12.48.  It will fit my mini and my K (back pocket), my mini's accessories, and has several pockets and slots inside including one for a cell phone.  

It only comes in black, but if I want to, I can put some appliques on it.  I like the shape of it.

They don't show it on the Target website, and I didn't see it on Amazon.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I was at Target this morning, not looking for a bag, when I happened to be taking a shortcut through the men's department. I found a Swiss Gear Field Pack messenger style bag on sale for $12.48. It will fit my mini and my K (back pocket), my mini's accessories, and has several pockets and slots inside including one for a cell phone.
> 
> It only comes in black, but if I want to, I can put some appliques on it. I like the shape of it.
> 
> They don't show it on the Target website, and I didn't see it on Amazon.


Sounds very interesting Gertie; I'll probably head to Target today!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a messenger bag from Keen that is made with all recycled materials. It looks nice, is rugged, and environmentally friendly. I use it when I travel and can carry my Kindle, IPod Nano, Bose 3 headsets, tea tin with homemade bags of loose leaf tea, 16 ounce tea mug, some food, and all the other small incidentals a person might need.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got 2 Timbuktu Metro Messenger bags and like them very much.  I believe this is the smallest size they have.  Holds my Kindle and the other daily essentials just fine.  I got mine from ebags.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their responses and suggestions!

I've asked for the Tom Bihn Medium Cafe Bag for a birthday present.  I figure my Kindle 2, iPod, head phones and other minor incidentals will fit comfortably.  Only thing is that there appears to be a shipping snafu with some colors, making them (certain color combos) unavailable to ship till August.  Well, I survived the wait from order date of Kindle till delivery several weeks later, I suppose I'll surive this as well.

The Timbuktu Metro Messenger bag was nice as well, but with the option to add this and that; not a good idea for me, since I like "optional accessories"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know you've already picked one, but I just bought this bag and wanted to share it and didn't think I needed to start a new thread! I'm traveling to Finland and Russia and wanted a bag to carry my Kindle and, while in Russia, my netbook (not leaving anything valuable in the hotel in St Petersburg, probably will leave the netbook at least sometimes in Finland).



I bought it in the Forest. I liked the pockets and that it has security features built in as I've been places where they slash bags to steal them, and I've heard that's done in Russia. It's 11 x 3.5 x 10 inches. I probably wouldn't usually carry my chargers/cord with me, but if I needed to there's a little pouch on either side, I think allegedly for water bottles, that I could stuff them into.

Here are my pics:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know you've already picked one, but I just bought this bag and wanted to share it and didn't think I needed to start a new thread! I'm traveling to Finland and Russia and wanted a bag to carry my Kindle and, while in Russia, my netbook (not leaving anything valuable in the hotel in St Petersburg, probably will leave the netbook at least sometimes in Finland).


Hey while in Finland mention Mika Hakkinen, Mika Salo, Kimi Raikonen...and Ari Vatanen and see what happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Finnish friend says we shouldn't judge all Finnish people by how Kimi speaks.  

I'm going to look up Timo Mäkinen...he's my Flying Finn....

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My Finnish friend says we shouldn't judge all Finnish people by how Kimi speaks.
> I'm going to look up Timo Mäkinen...he's my Flying Finn....
> Betsy


The only one I know who makes fun of Kimi is my FIL who hates anyone my husband likes - Mika, Kimi, oh and Villeneuve because I like him. Of course I never mention his Irish accent...never...ever...okay, a bit.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I have this one and LOVE LOVE LOVE it.

http://www.baggallini.com/product1.asp?collection='cmb'&product='MES160'

















I have it in black but am thinking of getting another in another color as well. It's the handiest thing ever -- and my Kindle (in case) fits nicely in the back pocket, against my body and protected by the bag. Has a cell phone pocket, multiple interior pockets, and is super well-made. Reasonably priced at $42-50, too.

Click on additional product view at the link above to see the interior. Won't let me right-click on that to get a pic.

Best bag I've ever had!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

BTW, I bought the larger LL Bean wave messenger bag and used it when I went to the health club last night. It's wider than the dimensions they give.  16" is the width of the flap, but the bag is wider than that.  Too big for some of my needs, but OK for the health club.  I usually carry two smaller bags, but I threw everything into the messenger bag.  It was very heavy on the way home with the wet suit in a plastic bag, a small microfiber towel and kindle in its case and BB bag.  I had to use it as a shoulder bag, because the cross-body doesn't work well for me even though it has a soft strap.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love all of these bags and it is hard to decide on one----and I wasn't even the original poster! I had no intentions on a bag before this thread! LOL   Thanks again KB!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It IS our job.


Betsy


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been looking for a bag. I know I am strange but I loath the idea of carring a purse/bag. Now I have all these gadgets (kindle, Ipod,small wallet). Okay, so the wallet is not a gadget. I'm trying to find the smallest bag possible. Do any of you have similar items? I think a Borsa Bella travel kindle bag might be okay. Any ideas for this purse hater? *sigh*


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Magpie said:


> I've been looking for a bag. I know I am strange but I loath the idea of carring a purse/bag. Now I have all these gadgets (kindle, Ipod,small wallet). Okay, so the wallet is not a gadget. I'm trying to find the smallest bag possible. Do any of you have similar items? I think a Borsa Bella travel kindle bag might be okay. Any ideas for this purse hater? *sigh*


Do you want something with a strap or wrist strap? What type of material would you like?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I guess a strap but if a cute one with a wrist strap caught my eye I'd go for it. . I really do like some of the Borsa Bella prints.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Magpie said:


> I guess a strap but if a cute one with a wrist strap caught my eye I'd go for it. . I really do like some of the Borsa Bella prints.


Then go for it...or have her make you a custom man-bag! Good luck!


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm not a man, I'm a lady!


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I guess I'll need some kind of anti-purse lady-bag.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Magpie said:


> I'm not a man, I'm a lady!


Hahaha! So sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I looked at your avatar pic and then your want of an unobtrusive bag. I am so guilty of gender profiling!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Magpie said:


> I've been looking for a bag. I know I am strange but I loath the idea of carring a purse/bag. Now I have all these gadgets (kindle, Ipod,small wallet). Okay, so the wallet is not a gadget. I'm trying to find the smallest bag possible. Do any of you have similar items? I think a Borsa Bella travel kindle bag might be okay. Any ideas for this purse hater? *sigh*


I had to check your profile and yes, you are a woman. I have to ask this: how do you carry your wallet, money, driver's license, comb, etc. if you loath the idea of carrying a purse or tote?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> I have this one and LOVE LOVE LOVE it.
> 
> http://www.baggallini.com/product1.asp?collection='cmb'&product='MES160'
> 
> ...


The link went to a Baggallini website but not to the bag. I think that they probably have them in ebags.com, but what is it called (or do you have a link that will go to the bag)?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought a Ju Ju Be Be Tween bag and even though it is technically a diaper bag it is my perfect Kindle bag. The back zip pocket is the perfect size for my kindle in it's case. The middle pocket is good for my wallet and magazines and stuff and it has a little front pocket for things like keys. I LOVE it. I have it in the navy but they have all sorts of bright patterns too if you want something fun.

http://www.littledudesanddivas.com/between.html


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I carry a super small wallet that holds a few credit cards and money. I'm not all that into carrying around combs, lotion &  Kleenex..... I know it's just not normal but I cant help it. I think it all goes back to my mother and her mammoth sized purse.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I use a taxi wallet that is rather small, but if I don't have bag to put it in I'd have to hold it (except in the winter in my coat pocket) and I'd probably drop it.  I wear my keys around my neck, but I do carry a comb, lip balm, and usually my kindle.  I'd be lost without a bag.  Oh, and most days I go to the health club to swim, so I have my suit, caps and goggles.  Yes, I'd be lost without a bag.  I also keep reusable shopping bags with handles (folded up and in the big bag) for when I food shop and I might do that any time I'm out -- sometimes just to stop at a store to pick up a bottle of soda.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought a bag from Fossil for about $50 that is perfect for my K2 in its M-Edge, plus other little things like my wallet, cell phone, keys and glasses case. I can't find the exact one on their website, but it's similar to this.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> The link went to a Baggallini website but not to the bag. I think that they probably have them in ebags.com, but what is it called (or do you have a link that will go to the bag)?


ebags.com I think it's called simple messenger bag. Last day for 15% off and free shipping.
Paula


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> The LL Bean messenger is smaller than a real messenger bag. The smaller one is 13" across, which is to me like a handbag. If I were to buy one, it wouldn't be particularly for my kindle, but for all the extras that don't fit in my handbag.
> 
> The larger LL Bean messenger is 16" across.


I bought the larger one and was wrong about it being smaller than a real messenger bag. The measurement of 16" is of the flap and not the actual bag. I've been using it a lot this past week, but it's way to large for just walking around kindle bag. I've used it for going to the gym and a day trip to NJ (yesterday). I didn't buy it as a kindle bag though.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Went to Macy's at lunch today. I like really small purses, which means I have nothing short of a briefcase that will carry my bare minimum purse stuff and my Kindle (Amazon and sleeve covers -- not at the same time, of course).

Here is what I bought:
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=334424&CategoryID=27730

All of their Giani Bernini bags were 40% off. They had lots, and I mean lots, of bags that would do nicely as general purse with place for Kindle. I did take Kindle with me, so I know how and where it will fit. I haven't switched my purse stuff over yet. Oh, the cashier had a coupon benefitting Reading is Fundamental. You pay $3 or 4 for the coupon and save an extra 10 or 15% -- I've forgotten which, but with sales tax I paid about $45.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Are there any manly bags?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Are there any manly bags?


I bought a Wenger-Swiss Gear Field Pack at Target on clearance for $12.48. It's in the men's department. It hold my netbook, my kindle, and has all sorts of pouches and pockets including one for my cell phone. It's definitely a manly bag.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

Today I ordered the black Organic Hemp Classic Messenger Bag from Nubius Organics for $32.25 including shipping.

http://www.nubiusorganics.com/Ecolution-Organic-Hemp-Classic-Messenger-Bag-P307.aspx

20% off Coupon:
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/nubiusorganics.com


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

lmk2045 said:


> Today I ordered the black Organic Hemp Classic Messenger Bag from Nubius Organics for $32.25 including shipping.
> 
> http://www.nubiusorganics.com/Ecolution-Organic-Hemp-Classic-Messenger-Bag-P307.aspx
> 
> ...


I love hemp!! It's a great, eco-friendly product! Also, makes terrific hand cream!


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I love hemp!! It's a great, eco-friendly product! Also, makes terrific hand cream!


I love hemp too. I prefer renewable and sustainable products.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Sugar, I want your bag!  LOL

I've looked at the others, and it is your's I like, esp. the inside of it.

Guess I'll have to keep looking.  I want something sort of elegant but a little sporty and your's fits my desires to a tee.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Chloista said:


> Sugar, I want your bag! LOL
> 
> I've looked at the others, and it is your's I like, esp. the inside of it.
> 
> Guess I'll have to keep looking. I want something sort of elegant but a little sporty and your's fits my desires to a tee.


What bag does Sugar have? After I read your post, I looked through the thread to see which bag Sugar has, and I don't see any posts by Sugar in this thread. I wanted to see, because she has very good taste in these kinds of things. Are you referring to the leather Oberon bag she mentioned in a different thread?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> What bag does Sugar have? After I read your post, I looked through the thread to see which bag Sugar has, and I don't see any posts by Sugar in this thread. I wanted to see, because she has very good taste in these kinds of things. Are you referring to the leather Oberon bag she mentioned in a different thread?


I did the same thing and can't remember which one she has.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Sugar's Messenger Bag (purchased at Macy's) is pictured in another thread.  I'll try to find and "bump" it up.

I liked the inside of it very much.  It's really cute.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Actually, Sugar's bag is in this thread -- I believe she is the 2nd post on page 1 of the thread.

Another poster found a very similar bag and I may order it... but I liked Sugar's bag's color and the inside of the bag much better.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have this LL Bean Caryall bag..

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?categoryId=53797&storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&parentCategory=504159&feat=504159-tn&cat4=504158

It does fit my kindle in my oberon, but there is not room for much else in the pocket. Maybe a checkbook/pens/etc... small stuff. But it also has a cell phone holder and car slots outside of the bag under the flap. So if you don't carry a lot of stuff normally - this is a great bag!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Chloista said:


> Actually, Sugar's bag is in this thread -- I believe she is the 2nd post on page 1 of the thread.
> 
> Another poster found a very similar bag and I may order it... but I liked Sugar's bag's color and the inside of the bag much better.


I think the 2nd on 1st page is Patrizia's.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Good Grief!  You are right!

Sorry about that -- I don't know how I got the names Sugar and Patrizia mixed up.

It is Patrizia's bag I like.

Now I think I'll just slink off to the sidelines for a while!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I loved patrizias bag also.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.ckcanvas.com/

If the above link doesn't come through, you can google "cedar key canvas" to see what I'm talking about.

For anyone looking for a sturdy bag to carry around their Kindle--in addition to all the other stuff we stick into our bags, these bags are indestructible. I have a small tote that has been used and abused for a few years now, and it's still going strong. As I was tossing it into the washer yesterday I thought I'd share the site with y'all. Many options and choices.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

ellesu said:


> http://www.ckcanvas.com/
> 
> If the above link doesn't come through, you can google "cedar key canvas" to see what I'm talking about.
> 
> For anyone looking for a sturdy bag to carry around their Kindle--in addition to all the other stuff we stick into our bags, these bags are indestructible. I have a small tote that has been used and abused for a few years now, and it's still going strong. As I was tossing it into the washer yesterday I thought I'd share the site with y'all. Many options and choices.


Nice that these bags are all made here.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

> Nice that these bags are all made here.


I like that, too.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll throw another bag into the mix. Belkin makes a compact little messenger bag, sometimes sold as a "DVD Player Case" and sometimes sold as an 8.9 Messenger bag. I first saw it at Target (in the section by the portable DVD players, not by the computer accessories) and picked one up. It holds my Kindle in M-Edge GO cover in the slot meant for a dvd player or netbook, and EITHER my 10" netbook + power cords, external mouse, and Kindle light, or all the crap I normally put in my purse (or even my purse) can fit along with the Kindle.

Comes in Brown:









http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Dvd-Case-Espresso-Dark/dp/B002526MGM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1250653606&sr=1-2

Black with gray:









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TUZ6R2/ref=oss_T10_product

or Black with Fuchsia:








http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Dvd-Case-Black-Fuchsia/dp/B002526MPS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1250653606&sr=1-1

I have to admit, I have one in brown, and one in black/gray. I carry my netbook and Kindle to work everyday, and I love how tiny and compact this bag is.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

The Baggallini Around Town Bagg also fits the kindle perfectly with plenty of room for smaller items. And it's made of lightweight water-resistant fabric, with lots of small pockets.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> The Baggallini Around Town Bagg also fits the kindle perfectly with plenty of room for smaller items. And it's made of lightweight water-resistant fabric, with lots of small pockets.


I love Baggallini bags. I don't have this one but was considering it. I hope that your post will not enable me to order another. I have so many bags. I'm using a baggallini tote for my gym things and shopping bags that I always have for food shopping.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

am looking at different bags on ebags--what size do I need for K2?


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I found this one at Macy's and got it on sale, it was around 50 bucks and I got it for about 19 and some change.. I realize you may not have that particular one but they are all over the place.. try the handbag dept (Dog not included, he is just a camera hog).
> 
> This is for a K2 but a K1 fits as well


Because I couldn't get Patrizia's messenger bag out of my head, I went to Macy's on Sunday and found what appears to be the same messenger bag by the same designer -- marked 40% off. So I bought two -- one in a pretty brown and the other in purple (for Ravens' season!). I used the purple bag today and got a lot of compliments on it. It's very soft and very roomy. I am extremely pleased.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Chloista said:


> Because I couldn't get Patrizia's messenger bag out of my head, I went to Macy's on Sunday and found what appears to be the same messenger bag by the same designer -- marked 40% off. So I bought two -- one in a pretty brown and the other in purple (for Ravens' season!). I used the purple bag today and got a lot of compliments on it. It's very soft and very roomy. I am extremely pleased.


I looked up Patrizia's link (http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=292297&CategoryID=27730) and found that this bag is on sale from regular price $85 to $41.99 - that's over 50% off!! Plus there are others at bueno prices so I might just have to jump on one of these!

I just scanned down the GB section of purses and found the fuchsia & white crossover bag is now down to $26.99.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I found this one at Macy's and got it on sale, it was around 50 bucks and I got it for about 19 and some change.. I realize you may not have that particular one but they are all over the place.. try the handbag dept (Dog not included, he is just a camera hog).
> 
> This is for a K2 but a K1 fits as well


 I'd love one like that for the DX !

Thanks for the idea, Patrizia.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Fashion Bug has some really cute messenger bags... I bought a pretty blue one.  Once I get my ROH in sky blue and put my Monet's water lillies skin on, I'll take a pic of the whole combo.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Chloista said:


> Fashion Bug has some really cute messenger bags... I bought a pretty blue one. Once I get my ROH in sky blue and put my Monet's water lillies skin on, I'll take a pic of the whole combo.


I saw those when I was in there with my daughter, they are super cute


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

I love that messenger bag from macys,, to bad you cant order it online for that price. I have no Macys near me...


----------

